# That Chad guy is awesome!



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, there I was today just being a happy lazy bum (I'm on vacation this whole week!) when the mailman arived with the following stuf:
- Reba Race (with the baseplate!)
- Avid juicy5 180mm, front brake

- Odi Rufian lock on grips
- Blackspire end caps

This was really fast and cheap! I was expecting this one till next week, I'll be swaping suspensions tomorrow... WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks to the guys at the Red Barn!

El Rivas
warp: should we wait for your other stuff to come?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Chad is the man!

sweet gear you got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW!! I don't thinkl it's very healthy to eat that rotten apple and bannanas you got there!
BTW, good looking fork


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> warp: should we wait for your other stuff to come?


You mean you did not receive anything for me on this package??

I was waiting on the chainring bolts and the tool for them. I'll talk to Chad...

If it's at your return, no problem.


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

arivas, how much did you paid on import taxes for that stuff? If you don't mind of course!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You usually pay 15% taxes, I guess he payed around 250-300 pesos.

_cough**But this guy from montana I wont name can help out with the invoices**cough_


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

It also depends on the price of the tea in China and if the clerk that checked your package at Customs got laid the night before.

It's like playing the lottery, but the most you'll pay it's 17%.

I payed 400 pesos for a set of brakes and other items that made an invoice of close to 400 bucks. That's less than 10%. I have no idea how they calculate it, though.

I have paid nothing for some other stuff. I guess the limit is 300 bucks. Under that, you don't pay taxes. However it's contradictory, because the USPS says you don't pay for items under 5000 pesos.

Give it a chance. You won't regret it. It's the best thing since sliced bread. However, be aware that prices on Shimano and Fox are pretty close to those in Mexico.

Another good source is Bikerbob.com... tell him Warp sent ya!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You dont pay taxes if the package is small.... I was told so by the lady in the post office.

"Nah los de aduana les vale, si ven el paquete grande entonces lo abren y te cobran, si no lo dejan pasar.."


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good comments, thanks. I've never ordered before cause I don't trust Mexico's mail system and I'm affraid things got stolen, but I guess I'll give it a try in the near future anyway.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

jiar577 said:


> Good comments, thanks. I've never ordered before cause I don't trust Mexico's mail system and I'm affraid things got stolen, but I guess I'll give it a try in the near future anyway.


Oh, I was afraid too... But it has proven to be extremely reliable. I've had packages sent back to the sender more than once. No shortages or lost pieces. I have only got ONE package lost and it was something sent in an envelope by regular mail.

Just make sure to use Global Priority Mail or Global Express Mail when using USPS. These two, really work.

Avoid end of November-December for buying stuff. It will not get to your hands until late February of March.

I guess the minimum rate by GPM (like 15 bucks) gives you the right to ship a nice volume. I got a helmet sent for that amount... a helmet box is not small, yet it weighs little.

Don't touch UPS, DHL or FedEx... it's very expensive, taxes are way too high and at least FedEx is infamous for damaging stuff. They're extremely reliable and awesome fast. But you pay the price.

Plan ahead, keep spares laying around and you'll be happy ordering from Chad, Larry and Bob. Competitive Cyclist is pretty good too. Also Speedgoat.

I'd like to order from Pricepoint or Jenson (awesome service from them, often very deep discounts), but they rip you off on shipping.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If you order on December you will get it late January, maybe less because there were rumours of Sepomex closing its warehouse on December 2006 for negotiations with Fedex (sorry I my mind was in something else)

Order always with Express Mail.

Things are getting delivered right now in 7 days flat.... superb timing..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> If you order on December you will get it late January, maybe less because there were rumours of Sepomex closing its warehouse on December 2006 for negotiations with DHL.


Uh?

Maybe you meant more?
I don't think they will get to DHL anytime soon... it's been taking years now.

But yeah, they have become a reliable option.

Global Priority is 14 days... Not bad, cheaper too. If you're not in a hurry...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry typo, now Mexpost operates with Fedex!

So I would think LESS time this winter.

Express goes with Mexpost which is faster, also you get insurance and tracking.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry typo, now Mexpost operates with Fedex!
> 
> So I would think LESS time this winter.
> 
> Express goes with Mexpost which is faster, also you get insurance and tracking.


GPM goes with Mexpost too... but you don't get insurance or tracking.

I miss the tracking, but not the insurance as it's an additional charge that I usually don't pay anyways.

Actually, GPM can be tracked too... But you have to call. I have tracked a couple packages like that before.

All in all... time to demythify "Correos Suck"... They work. They may have their problems, but they work.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Priority cant be tracked I think.. our package 6 moths ago came by priority and they told me it couldnt be tracked, only packages starting with EC.

Insurance is included in Express Mail


----------



## jiar577 (Mar 28, 2006)

Now that you mention insurance, lets say it's shipped with a lower priced invoice to avoid taxes, what happens if it gets damaged/lost? The insurance covers the real cost or declared value?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Declared value. But it WONT get lost... Chad has recorded only 1 small package lost from over 450 sent worldwide...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Priority cant be tracked I think.. our package 6 moths ago came by priority and they told me it couldnt be tracked, only packages starting with EC.
> 
> Insurance is included in Express Mail


Weird... They tracked mines by Priority. Well, it's not like your package is at X or Y... but at least they can tell you if it's in transit, customs or wherever.

Kinda good example of Sepomex works... it depends on who picks up the phone.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Chad has recorded only 1 small package lost from over 450 sent worldwide...


that must have been my red hitler style cliché moustachee 100% pubic hair duty free also renown as an amulet of good luck of the south northern tribes of New Zeland


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Indeed, I received my x9 shifters today and didn´t pay a thing. They actually delivered to my door.

x9s look so sweet!!!



tacubaya said:


> You dont pay taxes if the package is small.... I was told so by the lady in the post office.
> 
> "Nah los de aduana les vale, si ven el paquete grande entonces lo abren y te cobran, si no lo dejan pasar.."


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I did a quick track on my package guide, it turns out Chad sent it on the 18th. This is a record 6 days for package delivery via mexpost. What is more amazing is that delivey is confirmed already on USPS website, and the package was delivered today at 2.30 pm. Pretty amazing if you ask.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> that must have been my red hitler style cliché moustachee 100% pubic hair duty free also renown as an amulet of good luck of the south northern tribes of New Zeland


HAHAHA

What did you order ritopc???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> What did you order ritopc???


Read his first post dumba$$


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hi, sorry for the late reply...*

I was on vacation and really disconected from everything... What did I payed in taxes? Well.... nothing! Btw., it seems there is another package from Chad oon the mail office I still have to retreive, I think it's the one with stuff from ritopc, warp and other guys from work, I'll pick up this package on saturday and inform on contents to the interested ones...! I found that biking stuff in Spain can be quite cheap at least by Mexico standards, I manage to buy the full gruppo and campy wheels for my road bike... Had the red light on the customs but they really weren't concerned with my boxes (nor the wine!), Maybe I was lucky, or the customs agent tired/bored/whatever.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I was on vacation and really disconected from everything... What did I payed in taxes? Well.... nothing! Btw., it seems there is another package from Chad oon the mail office I still have to retreive, I think it's the one with stuff from ritopc, warp and other guys from work, I'll pick up this package on saturday and inform on contents to the interested ones...! I found that biking stuff in Spain can be quite cheap at least by Mexico standards, I manage to buy the full gruppo and campy wheels for my road bike... Had the red light on the customs but they really weren't concerned with my boxes (nor the wine!), Maybe I was lucky, or the customs agent tired/bored/whatever.
> 
> El Rivas


Hey Arivas!!

Your head-badge and hangers should be coming to my place along with some stuff for me (at least Chad told me so). If you get them in the package you're mentioning, let me know.

I hit only a couple shops in Madrid (I remember of Mammoth) and didn't find out the prices to be that low. More like the same price in USD, but in Euros. Well... if we compare LBS in Spain to LBS in Mexico, I can understand your comment and fully agree.

Also, I hit MTB shops. Maybe road shops are different.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Rene! Well I think the package should have some ritopc stuff then, I'll know for sure on saturday. I hit 4 stores while in Barcelona and got a 400 EU difference in pricing, although I only checked on road items; it could have been cheaper on other cities in Spain (Valencia, and Murcia?); biking is quite heavy where I visited, either as transport or recreation, although USA made/labeled stuff is as you said -USD numbers but in euros, the euro based companies have very competitive prices if you are already there and willing to all the hassle of bringing the stuff down here.
At times I wished I could get a hold on a bike, there were this 2 particular places: one near Sn. Sebastian with dense forests, step as hell climbs and some ancient burrials (3000 AC the say) just to throw more to the scene... the other one near Cadaques, gruesome climbings but quite spectacular and technical.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi Rene! Well I think the package should have some ritopc stuff then, I'll know for sure on saturday. I hit 4 stores while in Barcelona and got a 400 EU difference in pricing, although I only checked on road items; it could have been cheaper on other cities in Spain (Valencia, and Murcia?); biking is quite heavy where I visited, either as transport or recreation, although USA made/labeled stuff is as you said -USD numbers but in euros, the euro based companies have very competitive prices if you are already there and willing to all the hassle of bringing the stuff down here.
> At times I wished I could get a hold on a bike, there were this 2 particular places: one near Sn. Sebastian with dense forests, step as hell climbs and some ancient burrials (3000 AC the say) just to throw more to the scene... the other one near Cadaques, gruesome climbings but quite spectacular and technical.


Oh, now I understand...

Yeah, Spain has thousands of places that makes you wish to ride. Food is excellent. People is nice. It's expensive but not that much for the European Union.

Damn... Nice place to be.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Just reviving this interesting thread...

Is Chad _the man_ to get things from _there_ to _here_? How do I get a VIP membership?  Just contacting him by email? I had a look to his website, small, nice and cosy store. 

... I have problems trying to pass through aduana a darn cheap frame ¬¬
... the only thing that comes to my mind... is that the su***r Slim wants to sell his ugly bikes at Martí at really huge prices... maybe I'd have to try putting my hands first on a Duncon frame that I see are being imported to Mexico


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Whats the Aduana problem?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Just reviving this interesting thread...
> 
> Is Chad _the man_ to get things from _there_ to _here_? How do I get a VIP membership?  Just contacting him by email? I had a look to his website, small, nice and cosy store.


Yeah, what's the issue??
Is it made in china or what??

Yeah, Chad is the man. No VIP with him... Just shoot him an e-mail and tell him the bike whoores on the Mexico board sent you with him.

Chad is a seller of equal opportunity...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm a VIP  Jealous?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm a VIP  Jealous?


Not at all...

Good on ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Chad is awesome. Besides his prices and service, the guy knows a LOT and isn't pushy or crazy (like a couple of dealers here). I think there is a club that has his and Larry's numbers on speed dial. If you put Chad's # on speed dial, you will also belong


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Woot woot!!!!

No problem with aduana anymore, the frame has passed. As I told you before, it's a Jamis Komodo, I took it from blue sky with the help of a friend and he already sent it to my house, it should be here in 2 days more I hope.

And now... let's see what I can get little by little from Chad


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Hate to say it, but I think I'm the biggest Whale of a VIP that Chad has......(LOL). Man his prices are so cheap that it gets me into trouble with overconsumption of Bicycle tidbits.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'm a VIP  Jealous?


VIP as in....

"Titus Supermoto
2007 Titus Supermoto's have been reduced down to a pretty darn decent deal.

$750 !!!

We also have a few 2007 Fox Talas 36 RC2's for $600"

????


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> VIP as in....
> 
> "Titus Supermoto
> 2007 Titus Supermoto's have been reduced down to a pretty darn decent deal.
> ...


  

I've ordered up to date over 1,600 bucks worth of stuff in 6 months (some of them not gonna be mine though...)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I've ordered up to date over 1,600 bucks worth of stuff in 6 months (some of them not gonna be mine though...)


You're not either following me or playing dead...

Whatever.

TiEndo's first order was 3 Ti bikes... I am assuming you need to buy more to be VIP.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> VIP as in....
> 
> "Titus Supermoto
> 2007 Titus Supermoto's have been reduced down to a pretty darn decent deal.
> ...


My jaw dropped when I read that on the blog..... just amazing!


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> You're not either following me or playing dead...
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> TiEndo's first order was 3 Ti bikes... I am assuming you need to buy more to be VIP.


Uhmmmm, Actually it was 3 Ti Bikes and 1 Ventana El Chiquillo over the course of 10 months.

You should here the deal he's given me on my Christmas order.........I may Actually drive down to Montana to pick it up personally just give the guy a 12 pack of brew for how good of a deal he's provided for me for my last HT bike that I will ever buy:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> ... for my last HT bike that I will ever buy:thumbsup:


So the rootbeer bike lost the competition to the no-paint one... 

Seems sensible. The one you're not picking was about to end up collecting dust and as a expensive build as you just can't pass parts from other bikes in your barn.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> So the rootbeer bike lost the competition to the no-paint one...
> 
> Seems sensible. The one you're not picking was about to end up collecting dust and as a expensive build as you just can't pass parts from other bikes in your barn.


Oh yes I could have passed some parts over, All I would have needed was the frame, forks and a bashguard for the LX crank I have. The thing I love about Chad is he talked me out of buying the Sumo or the Ti EG. For my riding, those 2 bikes woulda been used all of 2-3 times a year. For that coin, and transport costs, bike rentals at the Bike parks sound better and better all the time.

No way would I have built it up as high end as some...........The sumo would have been a X7/LX build with workhorse wheels..........:nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> No way would I have built it up as high end as some...........The sumo would have been a X7/LX build with workhorse wheels..........:nono:


I could live with that...

But a SuMo is just too much to carry around here. I could use it more often, but I'm just too ghey to ride it as it should. Even an EG is too much for me. That being said... If I get any of those two, that'd be the last bike I'd buy because they're just overbuilt for the use I can give them.

My SB will be ridden until death do us part and then I'll move on... Several rides looking good, but we'll see by then. That brand of the ghey emoticon logo is looking good. I will not have enough coin for a brand new Turner or Titus. That's almost sure.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> VIP as in....
> 
> "Titus Supermoto
> 2007 Titus Supermoto's have been reduced down to a pretty darn decent deal.
> ...


ha!! now everything make sense!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ha!! now everything make sense!!!


Hey Rito!!!

You can't leg go that one. Ask Chad if he has a Small. The Medium has a 23.25" TT, may be a bit big for you.

It's a good bike for you. Short, nimble, relatively light for the duty. Plenty of stiff. You can suit it with the 66 or the Z1 (for the XC days).

At 750 is like 250 bucks cheaper than a Transition.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Warp said:


> I could live with that...
> 
> But a SuMo is just too much to carry around here. I could use it more often, but I'm just too ghey to ride it as it should. Even an EG is too much for me. That being said... If I get any of those two, that'd be the last bike I'd buy because they're just overbuilt for the use I can give them.
> 
> My SB will be ridden until death do us part and then I'll move on... Several rides looking good, but we'll see by then. That brand of the ghey emoticon logo is looking good. I will not have enough coin for a brand new Turner or Titus. That's almost sure.


Ahhhh, but there will always be Titus and Turners available used......with low miles.....lotsa turnaround on highend bikes..........

Speaking of Sumo's.......is AM dead or something like that, haven't seen or heard from him in TiTi land in a while......:skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Ahhhh, but there will always be Titus and Turners available used......with low miles.....lotsa turnaround on highend bikes..........


Then the ML (all Al) and the Spot are to the top of my list.
We'll see... 



TiEndo said:


> Speaking of Sumo's.......is AM dead or something like that, haven't seen or heard from him in TiTi land in a while......:skep:


I dunno... I'm starting to worry. Seriously.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No smalls, just two mediums


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey Rito!!!
> 
> You can't leg go that one. Ask Chad if he has a Small. The Medium has a 23.25" TT, may be a bit big for you.
> 
> ...


mmhmm... 06 dirtbags are going for 700 bucks. Supermoto is nice, i don't really like the looks though. If the norco is weird, the titus is more weird.

It crossed my mind though.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would go for the Titus though.... better quality, FSR and you would join Warp's clan...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Supermoto is weird! that's right.

Once meditating, I happen to realize that a good frame is one with the full tube going from the BB to your seat, that way I think the ride has more quality; not to mention also that when the rear shock is not in the way of the seat post, you can adjust it at please.

One of the new FR bikes that I really like is the Cove STD, is a nice example of what I'm trying to say. There are a lot, the Dirtbag from TB and the Tosa Inu from DC are also nice examples.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah, you can get a telescopic seatpost if you are doing XC, anyways those frames are more for Downhill and Freeride than climbing (which you can do on any bike anyways)


----------

